# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Hynogogic state

## Habba

Can you enter this state random times in the day? Can it be achieved in meditation?

----------


## ezzolucid

you will enter this state when your brain waves lower from waking beta down to alpha (daydreaming / sleep onset) You can achieve this through meditation and would maybe take 20 mins but would be faster if you put on headphones and listened to isochronic tones. If you are sleep deprived then you could also slip into a lucid dream

----------

